# Which AP English saddle is best?



## mudpie

I don't think there's one "best" brand. A lot of people start out with Wintec saddles – they're easy to care for and well-known.

All-purpose saddles are good and fine, but remember that as you get better as a rider, they'll start to limit you.

However, you can easily do dressage in a jumping saddle. Why not start out with a jumping saddle instead of going for an AP saddle?


----------



## MIEventer

I think you'd be better off venturing to a Close Contact saddle instead of an All Purpose. A/P's don't help you out very much with your form, due to how they are designed. 

If you can get in touch with a Professional Saddle Maker/Fitter, to have them come out and help you with your choice, that would be great. A good one will come out with a bunch of different saddles, and will start the process from there. 

That way, you can ride in them, and have a professional eye tell you "yay" or "nay".


----------



## farley

Thanks. And I figured an all purpose would be good because I ride in western, have for 13 yrs, and between my trail horse and cutting filly I didn't see the need for a dressage or jumping saddle.
I have great balance and ride bareback often, but I thought the English would help with my now casual form. I ride several different horse during the month and ride nearly everyday. I know my form has become most comfortable but sloppy, and I want to help restructure it.


----------



## mudpie

Don't be afraid to get a used saddle Some brands that are usually good are Collegiate, Bates, Pessoa, and Beval. Mind you, out of those I've only ridden in a Bates and a Beval, but they were both really nice. The other brands are just commonly recommended, bought, etc. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## farley

Thank you. And there aren't very many used English saddles where I am at... I found one but it was more than just "used" so I figured Id go with new =)


----------



## mudpie

Oh... you could try e-bay. Worst case scenario, it doesn't fit: then you just turn around and resell it, and get another one


----------



## farley

I found a Kincade Redi-Ride Synthetic All Purpose on state line tack with cinch and stirrups for 219?? what you think? 

I tried all the brands you named me on ebay an non are as cheap or included


----------



## kitten_Val

With all respect Kincade is quite a junk (and most of the time doesn't fit the horse well).


----------



## farley

thanks!! I really appreciate the help!!


----------



## franknbeans

YOu are better off buying a good make used. Study eBay a bit. Look at the completed listings to see what sells and what doesn't. THen-when you find the right deal you will be a little more knowledgable. If you get a new one and have to resell it you will lose more than if you buy used and have to.


----------



## RoosHuman

I have a wintec all purpose, and I love it. It is a great starter saddle. Maybe you could borrow some of your instructors to try out?


----------



## farley

... Yea I will probably have to do that. I am just excited and don't want to wait haha but you guys are right I should really slow down and take my time on this.


----------



## mudpie

Yep. Often times, the "cheap" ones are just that – cheap. Kincade is junk, Stübben is junk... etc. 

What is your price range, what size do you need, and what kind of tree do you need for your horse?


----------



## RoosHuman

The reason that I personally love my wintec, is because of its deep seat and adjustable knee rolls. I ride on the trail lots, and they help me feel more secure! Mine has the flock panels, which you can adjust to fit your horse and change as your horse matures. They also have a cair system, but my instructor told me that flock would be just fine for what I'm doing.

I would really just try some out!! I also looooove collegiate brand saddles, but could buy the wintec new for less than the cost of a collegiate in my area.


----------



## farley

my mustang and QH are pretty medium ..I don't know exactly off hand. The QH might by wide but shes still growing. I am not sure about seat size I hear they are different in english then for western?


----------



## equiniphile

mudpie said:


> Yep. Often times, the "cheap" ones are just that – cheap. Kincade is junk, *Stübben is junk*... etc.


 While it's not a personal favorite, I wouldn't consider Stubben as being in the same category as a Kincade. It is a quality brand in its own right.


----------



## Sunny

Equiniphile beat me to it. I love Stubbens.

Stay away from the starter packages. They are junk.

If you can't find a good used and don't want to spend a lot, look at synthetics like Wintecs and Thorowgoods. I have a Wintec Jump and love it, and I've heard lots of good things about Thorowgood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farley

wow thank you guys I am loving all this info!! 

ok so quick question I have been riding in a 16'' western saddle, I am 5' 125bls, what size seat should I be looking at???


----------



## mudpie

I'm about 5'5 and 130 lbs and I ride in a 17"... I believe my barrel saddle is 15" but I honestly don't know for sure.


----------



## Sunny

The rule of thumb is to add two inches to your western seat size to get your English seat size, but it varies. There are sites online that show you how to measure your femur to get the correct English seat size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farley

ok ..my boss says I should be in a 15'' but I love my ratty saddle I trail ride, train, give lessons and test all my clients maybes in that old roper haha 

there's no feeling in the world like your favorite saddle!


----------



## mudpie

Probably a 17" inch then Here's a decent saddle for $300 

17" English Saddle

It's an HDR. I know a couple people who ride in HDR's and LOVE them, but I haven't actually ridden in one before But they're squishy


----------



## farley

thats beautiful thanks! and dont laugh but what does HDR stand for?


----------



## mudpie

Henri Di Rivel – just another brand


----------



## mudpie

Okay, and just a word of warning: you cannot ride in an english saddle in cowboy boots and jeans – GOD the chafes burn!!!!!!!!! Been there done that – take my advice and don't do it! You should get breeches, paddock boots, and half chaps.


----------



## farley

O ok =) ... so what do I when it comes to a cinch?? is it some specific process?


----------



## farley

yea I figured I would need a new wardrobe


----------



## mudpie

When you put on a girth, (call it a cinch and people may laugh or be confused – done that) you do it up on the right side first, then the left. For Mudpie (who bloats) I put it on the last hole and then after I get it on the other side, I go back and start adjusting it up, switching sides. 

There are many different types of girths... you need an all purpose girth for a jumping saddle. Shaped leather girths like this one, are my personal favorite. Fleece girths, like this one, are also good, but if you live where there are "stickers" (burrs) and take them on a trail ride then you will have HECK getting them out! Your english girth should have elastic on one or both sides, and the buckles should have rollers.


----------



## mudpie

You can find really cheap breeches on HorseLoverz.com – they go really fast, and they're always getting new types in. There are better prices for most things on HorseLoverz, but the breeches are usually an unbeatable deal!! As for half chaps, you can shop around.  TuffRiders are decent and affordable! My first pair of half chaps were washable, because they're super easy to take care of – I still use them. :]


----------



## franknbeans

mudpie said:


> Yep. Often times, the "cheap" ones are just that – cheap. Kincade is junk, Stübben is junk... etc.
> 
> What is your price range, what size do you need, and what kind of tree do you need for your horse?


What??!! :shock::shock:Stubben is JUNK? I beg to differ. THey are an excellent saddle, and most likely WAY out of the OP's price range, at least new, as they run around $2k I bought one used, had it for 20 yrs and sold it and MADE $$. THe op should be so lucky.

Now back to read the rest of the thread.


----------



## franknbeans

You can also ride in jeans with half chaps and paddock boots. I sold all my breeches years ago. Felt way too ...umm...sophisticated, I guess...plus they don't make the thighs smaller.:wink:


----------



## kitten_Val

farley, look into Wintec indeed. You can find one used for very good money, and they are decent saddles. It may or may not fit your horse, but you have to try. 

Stubben IS a good brand (although I don't like it because it feels too hard for me). But I've seen old Stubben in good price range too. It's all about luck really. 

Crosby is another brand that I've seen to be on cheaper side still a nice saddle.


----------



## farley

awesome!! 
I am learning so much thank you.


----------



## mudpie

Also, while you're shopping around, read reviews! I've decided not to buy a product I was originally totally sure about before because the other people had really bad experiences – and vice versa


----------



## farley

yea definitely! ...soo new boots, chaps, and a decent saddle, am I missing anything else??


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

farley said:


> I found a Kincade Redi-Ride Synthetic All Purpose on state line tack with cinch and stirrups for 219?? what you think?
> 
> I tried all the brands you named me on ebay an non are as cheap or included


I had a Kincade Redi-Ride when I first started out, while I was one of the lucky few that had a horse it fitted. :shock: Shock horror. 

But - I personally didn't like it. It now sits in my tackshed, I'm a bit of a tack collector...

Do you have a good quality bridle? Halter?


----------



## Sunny

I don't ever do my girth up on a specific side first. Whichever side is closest is the first side to get adjusted.

I prefer breeches, but jeans work just fine for a lot of people. My favorite pair of breeches were $30, and have lasted forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farley

I decided to pass on the Kincade, I dont think it would fit my mustang. 
And well I have lots of bridles and tons of halters and leads. I ride my filly in a western style bridle with a snaffle, and I use an Indian Hackamore on my gelding. I only found that out after about 500 dollars and about everything you can think of.. hes picky!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Sunny said:


> I don't ever do my girth up on a specific side first. Whichever side is closest is the first side to get adjusted.
> 
> I prefer breeches, but jeans work just fine for a lot of people. My favorite pair of breeches were $30, and have lasted forever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Mine were $15 - WHAT A BARGIN.


----------



## Sunny

Gotta love those good deals!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farley

Man, shopping for all this has really got my want page into the double digits haha


----------



## franknbeans

Not sure why people are saying a new halter? AS far as I know a halter is a halter, unless you are doing showmanship or something. 

It is recommended you do your off side cinch first, since most are elastic. Not sure how easy it would be otherwise. 

How about a snaffle and saddle pad? have those?


----------



## Sunny

All of my girths have elastic on both sides, therefore it doesn't make a difference. I've heard that girths with elastic on only one side cause pressure points. Could see the issue otherwise, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farley

I am pretty sure I have all that I need. well besides the chaps, saddle and boots. I cant change my bits or add a bit. My horses are good there. But if you see something that might might help me out I would appreciate the advice. I am still very very new to English and only know what I do from you guys. I am not looking to do anything but trail ride and focus on my form in my own arena. nothing fancy. 

again thought thank you everyone and I am sure I will be posting again on this thread about saddles and accessories I find.


----------



## mudpie

Sunny said:


> I don't ever do my girth up on a specific side first. Whichever side is closest is the first side to get adjusted.


Doing it on the right first is proper. Not wanting to get her started out being hokey But, yeah, unless I'm at a PC meeting I kinda do the same thing. But, Farley, always do the right first, because you mustn't practice poor habits! xD




farley said:


> yea definitely! ...soo new boots, chaps, and a decent saddle, am I missing anything else??


An english bridle? An english saddle pad?  How about a helmet?


----------



## Sunny

It's the same as saying, "You can only get on from the left side." It may be 'tradition,' but nothing else.

I don't have a sword to get caught in my horse's mane, so I'll mount from the right if I want. I have a girth with elastic on both ends, so I'll do it up on either side first. The horse doesn't care. :lol:

She's just going to trail ride-- who cares what side is done up first?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farley

umm unless there are bit less English bridles then maybe, I'll defiantly need a pad, and I have a helmet.. but its never in use haha

And I insist that all my students practice mounting on both sides, I know I can do both with my filly but I struggle mounting my large gelding on the right. Its especially important to be able to do while trail riding. 

And thank you I appreciate that, when I first started western I was stuck on doing everything proper... now I have become LAZY haha


----------



## mudpie

Yupyup Saddle pads are pretty fantastical because they come in _awwll_ different colors  Stateline Tack has low-priced pads.  Here are a few suggestions:

Roma Ecole Cloud Quilt Pad - Statelinetack.com
Rider's International Quilted Saddle Pad With Piping | Dover Saddlery
Roma Reversible Soft Saddle Pad - Statelinetack.com

When they get too dirty, you just throw them in the washer and let them air dry



Also, as another tip (even though your trainer will probably teach you this), english saddles go a bit further up than western saddles – they're constructed differently.


----------



## IquitosARG10

I love my Collegiate A/P I got it used for about $500 - great condition and super comfortable. I would recommend those anyday!


----------



## farley

thanks I have been looking into those Ive heard good things for sure. 
and yea I love the pads and yes my horses have colors haha


----------

